

Pass the Books. Hold the Oil. - ochiba
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/11/opinion/sunday/friedman-pass-the-books-hold-the-oil.html

======
specialist
Please prefix the pundit neocon's name to these types of submissions.

Linking on Thomas "Flat Earth" Friedman is the political equivalent of linking
to goatse.

